# Deathwatch - Interchangeable Marines - WIP



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are my interchangeability tests for my Deathwatch marines. I've started with a devastator squad since I'll want to swap out heavy weapons depending on what I'm doing.

First a Marine with a Multi-Melta. I haven't done any other weapons yet, but hopefully they will fit in as well  Note that his right shoulder pad will be glued on after painting.














































This is the only problem... A gap in the cables.










And a Devastator Sergent.



















C/C welcome!


----------



## octopec (Dec 8, 2009)

Brilliant idea, and brilliant work. Rep and we want to see more.


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

as an idea, instead of using a two magnets on one arm, use a small nails on the marine's torso and use a magnet on the marine's arm.

you'll save on magnets and you won't have to worry about matching magnet polarities.

otherwise, keep it up.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks octopec and inquisitor!

Here are a few more options for the same two marines!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Update  Added some etched brass to a few of the models:


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Great work...I do love the Deathwatch. I have 3K of Death Wing modelled up as Deathwatch and a 3K SM Apoc Force done as them as well.

Cost a crapload of money with all the different Shoulder Pads and FW Bits but well worth it imo.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks man! I just ordered two more tac squads, a librarian, two rhinos, a vindicator, a drop pod, and six (differnt) packs of chapter sholder pads. Thanks be to the Christmas bonus!

I also got some smaller magnets, so I wont have to drill as much on these guys to get them interchangeable. I'll keep you updated


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

What Chapters are represented on your models?
I have DA, SW, BR, UM, RS, BT, RT, IF, CF, Mentors, Silver Skulls, Genesis, Raptors, Salamanders....squaded up having all the different Shoulder Pads looks really striking, well worth the effort.

Cheers!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmmm... At the moment I have Blood Angels, Space Wolves, Dark Angels, and Black Templars. I just placed an order at GW's website for six more. I hope I remembered to get salamanders.... Come to think of it, I think I forgot them... Damnit LOL


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

For the gap in the wire issue. Why don't you replace the wire with actual wire.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for all of the comments. I've been working on building a tac squad now, but I'm out of magnets ;; Haven't started any painting yet either, but I'm thinking about how to do the bases.

I want to do something dark and industrial. I've got two pics of the kind of "flooring" I want, but I'm not sure how to do either, or which one I want! Suggestions/Comments please!

Here are the two examples:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The first type is something that you can buy in classical "plasticard sized sheets". Im currently using one such type on my Tau army for a "space ship deck feeling" which works really well 

The second one, uuh, Id make with mesh from a Car-supplier methinks. Probably the easiest, and cheapest, way


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Yup, here it is on the plastruct website! Thanks!

http://www.plastruct.com/Pages/OnlineProductDetail.lasso?-op='eq'&CCode=PS-155


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Yea 
Im using this one http://www.plastruct.com/Pages/OnlineProductDetail.lasso?-op='eq'&CCode=PS-150
Its dead simple to use, just make long strips a bit wider then a base, and cut squares, glue on and when dry use a pair of scissors/clippers to cut most of the excess, then file a bit and viola:biggrin:

I bought some H bars, 90degree angles and other parts to add random industrial floor kind of things to the bases for more effect, something I recommend:wink:


----------



## uriel ventures (Aug 5, 2008)

these looks really good so far, not so sure on the double magnet on the arms. possible having one magnet and a bit of metal on the other side might work, but over all welldone


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Quick update  

Ive ordered the diamond textured plasticard, so that'll be the bases. I'll probably drop by the local train store after Christmas to get some I beams and some other stuff to help decorate the bases.

Here's the vindicator and drop pod I've assembled so far. Not full pics of either one, since each is still in quite a few pieces for painting. Mainly I'd like comments on the placement of the etched brass.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

That's in the exact same position I have it on my DP....all 6 of them. Same Etch as well.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

I think on the next one I might alternate it with the eagle. Three I's and two eagles.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

great work thus far, keep it up


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Alrighty! All but the drop pod has been primmed now!










Now off to painting ><


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Great work. Although, why the massive joints on the marines?


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

You mean the big magnets? That's being solved by smaller magnets!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Pherion said:


> You mean the big magnets? That's being solved by smaller magnets!


Lol, yeah. I like em, are you gonna use them as normal marines?


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Yup, I'm just building the army out of the basic codex. Since there's no Deathwatch rules per-say, I decided to just say my whole army is Deathwatch. It'll just be "counts as" standard marines.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Pherion said:


> Yup, I'm just building the army out of the basic codex. Since there's no Deathwatch rules per-say, I decided to just say my whole army is Deathwatch. It'll just be "counts as" standard marines.


Well hopefully if all the rumours are true, deathwatch might be in the next inquisition codex.. Whenever that is...


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

I've assembled the "extras" for the devy squad (in other words, expendable marines!)

This is a converted Stalker pattern bolter, tutorial here!









I like this guy, its a bit fuzzy, but it looks like he's "launching" a servo skull kinda like the CP's in Half Life launch Manhacks.









And this guy just has an extra missle!









Auspex dude!










And the obligatory bolter marine!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok! Some fun pics of the generic bolter dudes for the tac squad:

I thought it would be fun to mark my first tac squad with something special, so I gave one guy a banner!









Bolter and pistol! Why? Because I can!









Reloading (thanks in part to the tutorial in here!) .... Yes I know its not drilled yet! ;;









And a bayonet!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

> Bolter and pistol! Why? Because I can!


Ahh, a man after my own heart 

These are coming along really nicely, glad to see you are having fun with it k:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh its lots of fun :victory: - Tac Squad is done except for adding some etched brass here and there! ... I know I'm just full of updates today!

Heavy Weapon dude! Note the heavy weapon is from the devastators I previously completed. So magnet polarities are consistent. I intend for this to remain the case for the whole army. Also, I plopped the Multi-Melta with the gap in the cables on this new guy, and because the magnets are smaller, there's no gap in the cable. So I'll just keep the multi-Melta on this guy (or one of the other Tac heavy guys).









Sergent! Again, polarities are consistent, so these options are interchangeable with the Devastator sergeant.









And the special weapon guy, with a meltagun....









*or* a flamer!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Update! I added butt loads of stuff to the standard bearer! Here's a few pics:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

A quick update!

I picked up some woodland scenics grasses today to experiment with for the Deathwatch bases. The idea is use the diamond flooring in conjunction with some mesh flooring. I'll put some gaps and "curbs" in between the types, and sometimes separate the same type for a crack. I want to put grass into the cracks like its overgrowing the industrial area. The grass is going to be a mixture of the brown you see below, and a little pale green. The idea is to show kinda dead grass thats just barely struggling to stay alive.

... Anyway! Here's a quick test I did on some parchment paper. I'm trying to figure out how to do different sizes of this stuff, and how to get it to bush out in different ways. If anyone's got tips or tuts on how to make this stuff act differently, please speak up


----------



## ChaplainOrion (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow this is awesome. Can I steal some ideas PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE


----------



## ChaplainOrion (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry forgot to ask how did you make the banner poles


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

You certainly can steal the ideas  Free for everyone to share lol

The banner pole was made with two different sizes of plastruct tubing. The smaller tube has a wire inside of it (comes that way) and adds quite a bit of stability to the pole. The larger pieces are just slipped around the smaller and moved into position.

The top of the banner is obviously the back banner that comes in the tac squad. The decoration at the top is a peice of etched brass supported by two pieces of plastruct, one underneath it and lying flay onto where the skull usually is, the other is behind it adding support.


----------



## ChaplainOrion (Jan 4, 2010)

The banners remind me of the Roman legions. You should write SPQR on them, which is the roman legion motto it stand for " for the senate and the population of rome" or something like that. Or intead of S you could put I instead and M instead of R 


-IPQM


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

IPQM lol I like it  I'm not sure what I'll put on there yet!

In the mean time, heres a base test I did for my Deathwatch (my plastruct came in!)










Also, I used some 3/32 " plastruct tube, and a 1/8 " hole punch to make some shell casings. I think they still look a bit big, but they could be from the 40k equivelent of a 40 cal?










I'm going to try and get to the store tomorrow and get some grating type mesh to use in conjunction with the diamond plates. I've got some small L beams to use as "curbs" between the types of flooring so I can use both on the same base. We'll see how that turns out!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's the captain and all his options


----------



## ChaplainOrion (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice commander where do you get magnets that small?
when I start my guard army I'm buying tons of Sentinels and I'm gonna magnetize them but I don't know where to get magnents


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Ebay works wonders!

And as an update, here's the base for my termy librarian:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The base looks really neat, those plasticards are awesome, right:grin:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Indeed they are!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

they're looking good dude, just need to drill your barrels


----------



## The Scarecrow (Aug 16, 2007)

THis will be a very individual army! 

The shells on the ground work well! The great thing about minis is that some objecs can be blown up a tad as they are gon to be seen from a distance anyway. great idea!

Cant wait to see more!


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Great work, really nice to see someone using those brass bitz.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

@Jam - Oh they will be! Most of them are, but do you mind pointing out which ones you notice were not so I can make sure I go back and hit them before I prime 

@Scarecrow - Thanks a bunch! Thats the idea. I want an army thats differnt from all the others. Too many people play Vanilla marines and use one of the standard chapters (Dark Angels, Smurfs, etc) - I want mine to be special 

@primeministersinister - Indeed, the etched brass from forge world is amazing. Applying it can be a pain, expecualy for the very small peices, but otherwise, its fantastic!


----------



## ChaplainOrion (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmmm..... E-Bay guess its time to rally the troops


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Alright! I just finished magnetizing the drop pod! First up are the petals. I've put a single magnet on each one (and a magnet in the top portion of the pod) to hold them closed. I did this after seeing 70% of the drop pods at the local game store fall open when they weren't suppose to 



















And here is the pod all together. Its actually being held together primarily by the magnets - its actually still in 21 different pieces.










Now for the storm bolter/missile thingy. A single magnet on the mount, and a single magnet inside each of the pieces.


----------



## ChaplainOrion (Jan 4, 2010)

Cool i had that problem and glued mine shut :grin:


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

no probs,

the cap's guns need doing,


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's the librarian I'm working on:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Cloth/paper is done, as is scroll work on all but the force weapon arm. Detail on the loincloth done also:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Cloth/paper is done, as is scroll work on all but the force weapon arm. Detail on the loincloth done also:


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

looking good man, top stuff :good:


----------



## ChaplainOrion (Jan 4, 2010)

what chapter is he supposed to be from


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

I havn't decided his chapter yet. I'll be doing some iconography from that chapter on the right arm/shoulder pad once I figure it out. Any suggestions?


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Dark Angels? would contrast well against the red.


----------



## ChaplainOrion (Jan 4, 2010)

I read Warrior Brrod and there's a pretty cool blood angel librarian who beat the red thirst.


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

This inspires me to rebuild my magnetized devastator squads but for the space wolves this time arround.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Librarian is done! C/C welcome:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

ChaplainOrion said:


> I read Warrior Brrod and there's a pretty cool blood angel librarian who beat the red thirst.


Mephiston? I don't think he wears termy though...

@Pherion: It's a very crisp model. :victory: He looks really sharp, and the basework is super. Good work!


----------



## ChaplainOrion (Jan 4, 2010)

Blood Angels right?


----------



## ChaplainOrion (Jan 4, 2010)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Mephiston? I don't think he wears termy though...


I don't believe it's Mephiston it's another librarian that was probably hush hush because it joined the big I after it beat the red thirst.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Pherion said:


> Librarian is done! C/C welcome:


Great looking model. Are the bases from Champ Industries?


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

I made the base from scratch with plastruct and window screen.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Edit: Double Post


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

So! I couldn't sleep... Here's the results!


----------



## ChaplainOrion (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice job! Though combi-flamer is a bit sloppy.:biggrin:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Chap. Here and I thought the Melta was the sloppy one!

Also - Due to popular demand, I've done a tutorial for painting Lava Bases. Here ya go!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Alright, trying to squeeze in a project between commissions (since I have two days off due to snow!)

Deathwatch Land Speeder!

Here's the start of the base. The idea is to have it looking like a Genestealer is bursting up out of the grating to attack the speeder.









A shot of the WIP Speeder on the base:









And the most recent pic. I'm not to happy with the highlights on the black. Next time I'll be concentrating much more toward the edges.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Pherion, I envy you so much 

Your conversions are superb, and you have the painting skills to pull it off perfectly...


----------



## ChaplainOrion (Jan 4, 2010)

That's a smart Genestealer to go and grab the invisible rod:biggrin:

Nice conversion too


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments! 

Now - Update on the speeder. I haven't gotten a chance to clean up the grey highlights, but other than that its just about done:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Alrighty! A bit of infantry here!


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

looking good as always, what chapter is he going to be from


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's the almost done standard bearer!


----------



## ChaplainOrion (Jan 4, 2010)

Super crazy!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks! And a few more things I've been bumbling through:

Here's Hector and his buddies! These just came in yesterday, and I was so excited that I cleaned them up, scrubbed them, and assembled them all in one night! The models are fantastic. Can't wait!









And here's an update on my Deathwatch Captain as he's coming along.:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Clean and nice fade work on the speeder. It looks awesome, wanted to rep you, but apparently I can't. So honourary rep to you.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the intended rep!  Here's a bit of an update.

The dude:









His weapons:









His base:









And a fun close up of the shading on the gold:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Update time! The captain has been completed (I think - I'm sure I missed something in there!)


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Been a while! But I've got some pics of the beginning of my Vindicator:

Here is the completed red. Started with a mix of black and Red Gore, it was highlighted up to pure Red Gore.









And here the black is completed! Base coated with a mix between Codex Grey and Black. Only the recesses were left at the primer color. The final highlights were still a mix, but closer to pure Codex Grey.









And finally! I've done the silver. Simply Boltgun Metal with a black wash. I may highlight or shade more depending on how it looks after it dries fully.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

To prevent gaps and the magnets from being in view like on your sergeant, 1, use smaller magnets, and 2, drill out the arms and torsos and set the magnets inside the holes. Much cleaner look and no gaps.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh I have  If you check the later minis, like the Captain on the previous page, you'll see that I'm using much smaller magnets, and that they fit together very nicely!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's the tank, all but done:










I still want to do a lot of touch up, and I'm contemplating some battle damage... but it'll probably be a while before I can get around to it. Full pics here.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

that is seriously one of the coolest vindicators I've ever laid eyes on!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Terminator Time!

After much searching and sniping on Ebay, I managed to get a hold of a shooty Terminator box, a full set of TH/SSs, and two pairs of lightning claws. Here's the results!

The interchangeability was a bit differnt this time. Because chapter specific termy pads are so hard to get a hold of (I have some coming from Forge World), it was very hard to get enough to just tack them onto every arm. So for this project, the shoulder pads are also interchangeable!

We start by seting a large (thin) magnet into the arm and the body of the termy. This serves to hold the arm to the body.










We then drill a hole into the shoulder itself, and set a magnet in the shoulder pad. The large thin magnet in the arm matches polarities with the shoulder pad magnet, and the magnetic field is large enough to pull them together even if they don't touch. So it'll hold the pad on as well. Problem solved!










Now some pics of the squad! First up a nice shot of the shooty squad!










Then poof! They become assault termies 










I'm still waiting on the forge world order to come in so I can finish up shoulder pads, and I also ordered 5 of those awesome Inquisition termy pads, so no honors pads on these guys! Here though are a few pics to demonstrate how the pads fit in (with the plastic bits that I have)



















Not pictured, but also magnetized as options:
Heavy Flamer
Cyclone Missile Launcher
2 Pairs of Lightning Claws
Chainfist
Powerfist

Comments and Crit welcome!

P.S. If you want to move this to the project logs too you can!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Memphiston is the only blood angel to ever beat the read thirst and he is the chief librarian an he wears power or artificer armour (Dont have my codex on me). billiant work on the deathwatch pherion, i especially like the red on the tanks.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

These look awesome


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

They do indeed look awesome. A superb piece of work, have some rep!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks a bunch for the comments and rep, greatly appreciated! Now I've tacked together the army for a game tomorrow, so I took an army shot. Enjoy!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's the all the termy bits laired out ready to prime up!


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Can I ask where you got the Inquisition Terminator shoulder pad from please? I cant seem to find any from any bits stores!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

OrdoMalleus said:


> Can I ask where you got the Inquisition Terminator shoulder pad from please? I cant seem to find any from any bits stores!


They are from the Imperial Terminator sprue. They should be on bits sites.. 

On topic: Very nice stuff, can't wait to see them painted!!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

very nice work on the brass! it looks cleanly bent and put on straight. Not sure why you'd bother magnetizing the arms, but that's just me  now go prime 'em up and paint 'em


----------

